# 10 gallon needs a new colorful fish!



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

My betta recently got banned from his own tank when he ravaged the oto community. I

I have a 10 gallon tank heated to 78 that usually has two filters. It has gravel substrate.

Right now, it has 17+ plants and 6 otos. I'd like to get a colorful and peaceful fish to add in there. I liked the guppies, but my daughter liked danios. She liked a ton of other fish, but they were all too big for 10 gallons (which was hard to explain since they're all jammed together in tiny aquariums at the store).

AqAdvisor shows 6 otos and 6 danios as 102% stocked but with over 200% filtration. 6 otos and 3 guppies is more overstocked and less filtration.

Does anyone have any recommendations about danios, guppies, or having just otos and plants?


----------



## n25philly (Dec 5, 2013)

Danios are too active and need more swimming space than a 10 can provide. A 20 gal long should be the smallest size. I've never kept guppies so I don't really know on them but I am sure someone else here can give better insight. I am sure as long as you get just males they would be fine.

If you want something colorful and friendly my choice would be a honey gourami or two. They stay small enough to go in a ten, are very peaceful and have really nice personalities in general


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks! I'll look into those.


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

I've heard good things about Dario Darios as well, I don't know a ton about them, but I know Russell has some experience with them.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Which type of Danio? I have Celestial Pearl Danio and Danio erythromicron in my 10 gallon with no issues as far as swimming room. I have found the heavier the planting the more relaxed and less frantic are any species of fish. Another option would be Chili Endler.

I love, love, love Dario Dario. They are tiny (about .75") but they do require live food. I feed Grindal and Banana worms. Dario like lots of Java Moss and it allows them to spawn and their babies to survive.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

The ones at the pet store looked like zebra danio, but the care sheet said they stayed about the same size as they were on there (1.5 inches or so). I'll go back today and see the exact name.

Of course, she also wanted angel fish and oscars, and it was really hard to explain that they need really big tanks when they're crammed into those tiny pet store tanks (and are all small right now). I think oscars would eat the otos even if the tank was big enough for one.

AQ Advisor advised against dwarf crayfish and ghost shrimp (said they would eat the otos). I haven't seen any other types of shrimp locally.

I'll attach a picture of the tank so you can advise about plants. One java fern has reached the surface, and I have a few others that look like they're thinking about doing it, too. Right now, most of the plants are 4-5 inches tall (crypts). I don't have any java moss because I'm afraid of it fouling the filters.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I really like how the endlers look, but the local stores only have males. Do they get nippy if I have all males?

My daughter likes the zebra danios and black neon tetras.

I like the dwarf gourami along with some types of mollies and platies and of course guppies. Only one store had female guppies, and the types were all mixed together. It's better to have the male and females all the same type, right? I've read that having all males can sometimes lead to nipping.

I've read conflicting info on dwarf gourami. Some articles say 10 gallons is enough for a male, and others say 15 or 20.



Strawberry12 said:


> I've heard good things about Dario Darios as well, I don't know a ton about them, but I know Russell has some experience with them.


I couldn't find any of those here. They do look lovely.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Zebra danios need 20 gallons because of their very high activity level.

Personally I love platys. I see a lot of people overlook them as being too ordinary, but I breed them and you can get some stunning colours! 

For my guppies I have all male tanks and all female tanks. Honestly the females are nippier. Just provide lots of hiding spots and you should be fine with a group of males.


----------



## micheemak (Aug 8, 2015)

> I really like how the endlers look, but the local stores only have males. Do they get nippy if I have all males?


I love Endlers, and they would be a good choice for a 10g. If you get all males, there shouldn't be any issues with aggression. It's only when you add females to the mix that things go sideways.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Thank you both!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm a horrible fish mommy. I bought a male and two females. The hubby already thinks I've turned into the crazy fish lady with 3 tanks. I've found some good power strips, just need to find a stand for another tank if this one gets over populated. Both local stores are having a tank sale right now. I have a good place in the tank for some java moss so some of the fry survive.


----------



## micheemak (Aug 8, 2015)

> ...just need to find a stand for another tank if this one gets over populated...


Where are you keeping them? Not all in the 10g together, I hope. Just a bit confused by your post...


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

The three guppies, yes. The bettas both have their own tanks.

Meet Dapples, Speckles, and Sunset!

The online research I did showed that you can get a male and 2 female guppies in a 10 gallon, and they'll finish off the shoal with babies. I'll get a breeding net and put some java moss in there for when the females are ready to give birth. I might miss it sometimes, but they eat their own fry. Extras will go in a new tank and get sold. Am I wrong with this research?


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Dapples and Speckles are both males. I traded in Dapples for Aurora. She appears to already be pregnant. I wonder how many other males were in the female tank. This time, I checked closely before we left the store.

Aurora appears to be the most friendly of the trio so far.

Speckles is a male cobra with a yellowish body and red round tail with leopard markings.

Aurora is a female with a yellow tail with leopard markings. I'm not sure of her tail type since the page I found uses male sizes. It's not as rounded as the other two. She's my best eater. She appears to be the only one who's made the connection that I'm the feeder. I'm sure the others will catch on soon enough.

Sunset is a female with red round tail with leopard markings.

I have a simple goal with this trio -- I want to make more red and yellow guppies with spots. I want to explore how the colors work together since I haven't found much info on it. I may cull the first drop from Aurora since she came already pregnant.

Sorry for the poor quality photos. I have a great camera, but I suck at taking pictures. They're also very active, and the only time they're still is looking head-on towards me.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I have great news! One of my missing otos has disappeared, and now I have 7! I'm really excited.

My paraguard and java moss came in over the weekend, too.

Aurora didn't survive and was replaced with Dawn. Dawn's dorsal doesn't match her caudal, but in other ways she's mostly the same as Aurora. I'm still interested in studying the red and yellow genetics and seeing how they cross. I'd like to get more females with spotted caudal and dorsal fins in red and yellow colors.


----------



## LittleStar (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi Sadist, pretty fish! Well I have 1 danio and 1 guppy/endler mixbreed and they have gotten along famously for two+ years. The guppy is known to be a stealthy fish that handles fluctuations in water parameters better than most others. So that's my vote! : ) have fun!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

If you don't want serious over population, consider letting the parents take care of them;-). You could have done all males no problems as well.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I know, but I wanted to do some breeding. I'm sure there will be times when I don't get the female into the breeding box in time, and the parents will have a nice meal out of them.


----------

